# chatbill GmbH



## Xiam (22 November 2010)

Folgende Masche (die vielleicht auch gar nicht so ungewöhnlich und unbekannt ist) ist mir aufgefallen.

Ich besitze einen kostenlosen Zugang bei FriendScout24, einem  eigentlich seriösen Kontaktportal. Gar nicht lange, nachdem ich den Zungang  eingerichtet hatte, erhielt ich eine Nachricht von dem Profil _ SternRomanze_, welche auf den ersten Blick echt wirkte. Auch das Profil  wirkt erst mal nicht wie ein Fake. Der Teil, der auch für  Nicht-Premium-Mitglieder einsehbar ist, wurde entsprechend detailverliebt ausgefüllt, da hat also jemand durchaus Zeit und Arbeit investiert. 



Der zuerst mal einzige Hinweis  darauf, dass es sich hierbei um einen Fake handeln könnte, liegt darin,  dass es kein Profilbild gibt und in der Nachricht entgegen den  Bestimmungen von FriendScout24 eine E-Mail Adresse  ([email protected]) übermittelt wurde. Dies sind jedoch allenfalls  Hinweise aber noch keine Beweise.


Nun bin ich grundsätzlich misstrauisch und habe die Emailadresse gegoogelt. Nichts.



 Ein Profilbild konnte die Inhaberin angeblich nicht hochladen, weil  das Portal das Format des Bildes nicht akzeptieren wollte. Bei  einer E-Mail Kontaktaufnahme würde jedoch ein Bild nachgereicht, so  hieß es in der Nachricht weiter.


 Das ist natürlich Unsinn. Wer tatsächlich auf der Suche nach einem  Kontakt ist, weiß, dass Profile ohne Bild von den anderen Nutzern  praktisch nicht wahrgenommen werden und wird sich schon bemühen ein Bild  hoch zu laden, und wenn man es vorher mit einem gängigen, kostenlosen  Fotoprogramm in ein anderes Format umwandelt. Das stellt überhaupt kein  Problem dar.


 Die wissentlich verbotene Übermittlung einer E-Mail in der ersten Kontaktaufnahmeist mir jedoch auf dem zweiten Blick erst recht merkwürdig erscheinen. Welcher Nutzer  eines Kontaktportals wird schon bewusst gegen die Regeln verstoßen  und damit riskieren, dass sein Profil gesperrt wird, zumal es ja für das  andere Mitglied die Möglichkeit gibt über das Portal auf die Nachricht  zu antworten? Eigentlich tut so etwas nur jemand, dem sein Profil  ohnehin nicht so wichtig ist – weil es sowieso nicht echt ist und früher  oder später ohnehin auffliegen und gesperrt werden wird. In diesem Fall  ermöglicht man dem Opfer durch die Übermittlung der E-Mail Adresse auch  dann noch Kontakt aufzunehmen (und in die Falle zu tappen) wenn man auf  sein gefälschtes Profil nicht mehr zugreifen kann, weil der friendscout es mittlerweile gesperrt hat.


 Ich habe trotzdem mal an diese E-Mail Adresse geschrieben und bereits am  nächsten Tag eine Antwort erhalten, in der mein angeblicher Kontakt mir  erklärt, sie sei gerade aus beruflichen Gründen in meine Stadt umgezogen  und habe daher noch kein Internet zu Hause. Am einfachsten sei es  daher, wenn ich über Ihre Webseite ( [noparse]http://marinashomepage.npage.de[/noparse] ]) und den  dort integrierten kostenpflichtigen SMS-Chat weiterhin mit ihr in  Kontakt trete, denn da könne sie mir verlässlicher und schneller  antworten, als über E-Mail. Vielleicht und wenn ich ganz lieb bin  bekomme ich dann ja auch irgendwann ihre richtige Telefonnummer. Ach ja,  und sie freut sich auf einen Kaffee mit mir.


 Den SMS-Chat habe ich nun natürlich nicht mehr ausprobiert, ich weiß also nicht, was da geschicht. Muss ich aber auch nicht. Ich spekuliere  einfach mal, dass nach einigen (teueren) mit einem Callcenter  ausgetauschten SMS irgendwann Schluss ist, und zwar dann, wenn ich  frustriert aufgebe, weil es weder zu einem Treffen kommt noch ich ihre  echte Telefonnummer erhalte.


Klickt man nun in Marinas Homepage auf „Kontakt“ wird man auf eine Seite  weitergeleitet, die Teil der von der _chatbill GmbH_ betriebenen  Webpräsenz _loveboat24_ ist. In deren AGB steht folgendes:



> *3. Angaben zu Gesprächspartnern: *Der   Nutzer wird davon in Kenntnis gesetzt, daß die auf dieser Seite   abgebildeten Personen und Namen der Gesprächspartner nicht in   Zusammenhang mit dem jeweils konkret in Kontakt mit dem Nutzer stehenden   Personen steht. Entsprechend übernimmt der Dienstanbieter keine Gewähr   dafür, daß der Nutzer jeweils mit einer Person in Kontakt steht,  welche  jeweils identisch mit dem gewählten und dargestellten  Gesprächspartner  ist. SMS-Dialoge dieses Dienstes werden  ausschliesslich über  Operatorchat abgewickelt und dienen lediglich zur  Unterhaltung des  Nutzers.



  Also ist gar kein direkter Kontakt zu Marina möglich. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt. Es mag sich jeder selbt überlegen, wer das Profil bei friendscout wohl angelegt hat. 


Allerdings frage ich mich jetzt: Betrug? Abzocke? Oder nur Grauzone?

Betrug vielleicht nicht, denn bei dem SMS-Chat steht dabei, wieviel er kostet. 
Abzocke schon eher, denn da werden ja ganz bewusst "Opfer" unter Vorspielung falscher Tatsachen auf den Chat gelockt, denn ein Kontakt zu der gewünschten Person ist ja mindestens unwahrscheinlich und auch laut AGB gar nicht Sinn des SMS-Chats. 

Was meint ihr? Und kann/sollte man was dagegen machen und wenn ja, was?


----------



## Hippo (22 November 2010)

*AW: chatbill GmbH*

Brain 1.0 und Löschfinger aktivieren
Das Problem ist uralt aber FS kriegt es nicht in den Griff


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 November 2010)

Xiam schrieb:


> Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.


Willst du hier Werbung betreiben?


----------



## Xiam (22 November 2010)

*AW: chatbill GmbH*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Willst du hier Werbung betreiben?


Wieso? Und wofür?


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2010)

*AW: chatbill GmbH*



Xiam schrieb:


> Wieso? Und wofür?


Rüdiger meint womöglich,  dass du dich anscheinend recht gut auskennst und dir die Fragen auch  selbst beantworten könntest.



Xiam schrieb:


> Folgende Masche (die vielleicht auch gar nicht so ungewöhnlich und unbekannt ist) ist mir aufgefallen.
> 
> ... bei FriendScout24


Das Problem haben Nutzer aller Kontaktbörsen und es stellt i. d. R. einen Verstoß nach den Nutzungsbedingungen dar - mehr zumeist nicht!



Xiam schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich jetzt: Betrug? Abzocke? Oder nur Grauzone?


Grauzone = gar nix, Betrug = nein, wo auch? Abzocke = vielleicht eine Art Vorbereitungshandlung, auf das, was danach kommt, käme es dann an.



Xiam schrieb:


> Und kann/sollte man was dagegen machen und wenn ja, was?


Du könntest FS darüber informieren und Freunde vor zu vermutenden Problemen warnen. Dagegen was machen = wogegen willst du was machen? Das ist ein völlig normales Phänomen, manche nennen es Direktwerbung (mit unlauteren Mitteln)! Evtl. ist das ein Wettbewerbsverstoß aber ich nehme nicht an, dass du ein Mitbewerber mit berechtigtem Interesse zur Unterlassung bist.


----------



## Xiam (22 November 2010)

*AW: chatbill GmbH*

Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich aus, da ich nicht vom Fach bin. Klar hab ich hier und da mal was gelesen (auch und vor allem in diesem Forum) aber ich war bisher - toi toi toi - noch nicht selbst betroffen. Ich benutze meinen gesunden Menschenverstand habe aber sicherlich auch das, was man gemeinhin "gefährliches Halbwissen" nennt 
Daher meine Frage hier. 

FS habe ich das bereits heute Nachmittag gemeldet, die haben auch schnell reagiert und das betreffende Profil gesperrt oder gelöscht. Ich war mir nur ein bisschen unsicher, ob hier überhaupt Handlungsbedarf besteht, weil weder die Firma noch der Geschäftsführer meiner kurzen und sicherlich auch nicht mehr als oberflächlichen Recherche nach bisher auffällig geworden sind. Vielleicht aquiriert man ja auch heute so Kunden, ich weiß es nicht, ich kenne mich nicht so aus. 

Danke für die Kommentare


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 November 2010)

*AW: chatbill GmbH*

Chatbill GmbH

chatbill GmbH
                                                                                         Steintorwall 4
                                            20095 Hamburg

aus der Bilanz 2007



> Gesellschafter waren zu Beginn des Geschäftsjahres:
> E.A.B.
> Papenkamp 1a, 24321 Lütjenburg [siehe whois imobill.de]
> T.D.
> ...




da ich ein gutes Gedächtnis habe, erinnere ich mich an das hier
Man Man 83083 - Gedankenfreiheit

damals:


> Nummer 83083:
> *WP Media Corp.*
> *Ruda 138
> 79344 Horni Mesto*
> Ceská Republika



google


[_nicht sicher bestätigte Spekulationen entfernt_]


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 November 2010)

*AW: chatbill GmbH*



Xiam schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich jetzt: Betrug? Abzocke? Oder nur Grauzone?



Wenn Du Lust hast, schreibe das alles mal als "Sachverhaltsbeschreibung" zusammen und sende es an die StA Kiel.

SMS-Dienste - Flensburger Gericht: Abzocke per Flirt-SMS ist Betrug - Region - Hamburger Abendblatt

s.a.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...lefon-und-SMS-Abzock-Geschaedigte-196977.html

poststelle(at)staki.landsh.de

Betreff: Betrug über Kontaktanzeigen und SMS-Chtas?

Ich würde einleitend kurz schreiben, worum es geht. Bei Interesse kann ich Dir die Mailadresse eines mit derartigen Fällen vertrauten Beamten geben.


sehe gerade: Die Firma wurde vor einigen Tagen verlegt.



> Amtsgericht *Lüneburg* Aktenzeichen: HRB 202777 	Bekannt gemacht am: 05.11.2010 12:00 Uhr
> 
> 22.10.2010
> 
> Chatbill GmbH, *Winsen, Löhnfeld 26, 21423 Winsen*.Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 16.09.2005 mit Änderung vom 28.06.2007. Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 16.09.2010 hat die Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 1 und mit ihr die Sitzverlegung von Lütjenburg (bisher Amtsgericht Kiel HRB 9311 KI) nach Winsen beschlossen. Geschäftsanschrift: Löhnfeld 26, 21423 Winsen. Gegenstand: Herstellung, Betrieb und der Vertrieb von Software sowie die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen über das Internet und mobile Kommunikationsmittel. Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. (...) Geschäftsführer: D..., T..., Bad Segeberg, *xx.07.1969, einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.



trotzdem ist Kiel eine gute Adresse, wenn Du eine staatsanwaltschaftliche Würdigung wünschst.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 November 2010)

*AW: chatbill GmbH*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...ist Kiel eine gute Adresse, wenn Du eine staatsanwaltschaftliche Würdigung wünschst.


@ Aka, auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage soll er die bekommen? Die StA macht doch keine Rechtsberatung und wird sich deshalb auch nicht zu einer Würdigung eines Sachverhalts ggü. einem Mitteiler hinreißen lassen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2010)

*AW: chatbill GmbH*

Also als Belohnung für Sachverhaltsbeschreibungen bekomme ich gelegentlich ein Aktenzeichen - im anschließend geführten Ermittlungsverfahren. 
Ich meinte, er solle in Kiel eine Strafanzeige stellen, weil dort die Firma Chatbill sitzt, aber die sind ja umgezogen. Örtlich wäre also Kiel nicht zuständig, aber das muß man ja als Sachverhaltsbeschreibungsverschicker nicht unbedingt wissen.

Lütjenburg --> StA Kiel
Winsen --> StA Lüneburg (stlg-poststelle(at)justiz.niedersachsen.de)

komisch. Einerseits heißt es 





> Achtung der Versand einer SMS über Handy kostet 1,99 EURO (Operator Chat)
> Dieses Unterhaltungsangebot ist keine Kontakt-, Partner- oder Heiratsvermittlung. Alle angebotenen Dienste dienen ausschlisslich der Unterhaltung.


 und andererseits gibt es eine Fake-Meldeseite.

Es ist halt geduldeter Graubereich.


----------

